# Disney's Mickey Mouse being updated to be Edgier



## Red (Nov 10, 2009)

> *After Mickey?s Makeover, Less Mr. Nice Guy*
> 
> By
> Published: November 4, 2009
> ...




Why not just make a new mascot? IMO the whole anthropomorphic talking animal thing wore off several decades ago. I say disney takes a gander at how the Japanese do it that is to make a hypersexualized anime girl examples:




Hey I'd be happy if it was this:



More sexualizing, less furry. At least trying to make him "bad ass" just seems stupid. What do you guys think?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny


----------



## Jackal (Nov 10, 2009)

I read about this in the recent GI. Im not gonna lie, this game does look intresting. The only problem i have is i hope its not a KH Mimic. Also, Kids are into Gorier and more brutal games now. (6 year old nephew playing GTAIV told me how to get head from a hooker ). Maby this game will work, maby it wont. we'll see when its released.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

> More sexualizing, less furry. At least trying to make him "bad ass" just seems stupid. What do you guys think?


I don't understand what you mean by more sexualizing and less furry.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIWGxB7jlyA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

how about more sexualizing and  more furry


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 10, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny



What the hell, Bugs Bunny is immortal!


----------



## Red (Nov 10, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> I don't understand what you mean by more sexualizing and less furry.


That's was a joke 

My point is that mickey would appeal to the current generation if it was a human. Looking at current trend it seems like children right now prefer real life humans (Hannah Montana, Jonas brothers etc) to cartoon talking animals.


----------



## Fuzzly (Nov 10, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny



so... so true.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

Bugs bunny?

DEAD!?


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

*R.I.P.*

Mickey Mouse


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> What the hell, Bugs Bunny is immortal!



well  not completely dead 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHujwj6RBSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 10, 2009)

What's not badass about his recent incarnation?

They already fucked up Bugs...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9nOD1h0m8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Hope they don't fuck it up.



Yeah, they should make sure to learn from WB's fail attempt on Looney Tunes characters. If they are merely going back to his roots and apply it to as he is today, rather than trying to totally re-invent him, they should be OK.


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 10, 2009)

From what they have in Epic Mikey...he looks exactly the fucking same. I think they just meant update is attitude. King Mikey the Keyblade Master is good enough for me.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Bugs bunny?
> 
> DEAD!?



 alright alright if you won't settle for bugs being dead how about Naruto?


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> alright alright if you won't settle for bugs being dead how about Naruto?


Hmm.....


  

  CURSE YOU KISHIMOTO!!!


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Why am I imagining this edgy Mickey to be a mysoginist cocaine addict, pimping Minnie and Daisy to fuel his addiction?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I just died a little inside


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 10, 2009)

Goodbye Mickey.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Didn't anyone play Kingdom Hearts? 



They portray Mickey as a Jedi/Messiah and a bad ass.


----------



## Elias (Nov 10, 2009)

Childhood = Destroyed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2009)

That's Hollywood for you!


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

> and a “twisted, broken, dangerous” version of Disneyland’s “It’s a Small World.”


It already is dangerous.


Just ask one of my friends who got stuck in it for almost 2 hours when the ride fucked up.  Sadly this is when I agree that americans are fatasses.  Apparently the boat in front of him was to heavy and bottomed out because of some fatass making everyother one back up behind it.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Didn't anyone play Kingdom Hearts?
> 
> 
> 
> They portray Mickey as a Jedi/Messiah and a bad ass.



thank you. 
they already did that. now we just know kingdom hearts mickey will become the canon mickey mouse

KEYBLADE TIIIIIIIMMMMMMEEE!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2009)

What makes companies decide to go 'edgy' when something gets stale? What's the percentage of times that that has _worked_?

EDIT*
... sadly, now that I think about it, I bet it's high.


----------



## atpumcon (Nov 10, 2009)

I accept with information: The effort to re-engineer Mickey is still in its early stages, but it involves the top creative and marketing minds in the company, all the way up to Robert A. Iger, Disney?s chief executive.


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, do what them anime peoples did, dress Minnie sluttily and make her a vocaloid program. 

But beyond that, they should retire that rat anyways; Disney's better when they're making new characters for their animated movies.


----------



## Link (Nov 10, 2009)

Made me think of this


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2009)

Red said:


> Why not just make a new mascot? IMO the whole anthropomorphic talking animal thing wore off several decades ago. I say disney takes a gander at how the Japanese do it that is to make a hypersexualized anime girl examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why girls and not bishies ? I say sexism. 

It's always men who get the eye candies in movie and on TV. The new trend in Hollywood is now to have John Shmo to get a hot girl at the end.

Why us girl never get any kind of service. Fucking sexism is disgusting. If you want it, you have to buy gay mags. It's really really sad...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny



Screw you, Bugs Bunny is still alive, as is Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

*coughs and clers throat*   How dare you whine over this when I heard noone whine over the updating of Tinkerbelle.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 10, 2009)

The reason Micky doesn't sell anymore is kids these days don't fucking know who he is. That is in turn because Disney doesn't fucking show Disney Cartoons on the fucking Disney channel anymore because they're too fucking busy showing fucking Hannah Montana.  The problem here is obvious.

The same thing with looney toons. A major network hasn't had a steady bloc of reruns for the series in like a decade. How exactly are kids supposed to care who Bugs Bunny is?


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 10, 2009)

this is ghey sauce. 
Leave the characters in their grave and let pedobear be the worldly mascot of bringing children to spend their money and marketing to bet a the peak of its era.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lets face it, mickey has been boring for years. Epic mickey is actually aiming to return mickey to his original personality. Mickey has been a boring everyman for years.If you read the GI article for epic mickey, the developer wants to make mickey fun again.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 10, 2009)

Time to boycott Disney.

If Mickey Mouse spontaneously develops cutter scars on his wrists and wear eye-liner, someone's going to pay!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> The reason Micky doesn't sell anymore is kids these days don't fucking know who he is. That is in turn because Disney doesn't fucking show Disney Cartoons on the fucking Disney channel anymore because they're too fucking busy showing fucking Hannah Montana.  The problem here is obvious.
> 
> The same thing with looney toons. A major network hasn't had a steady bloc of reruns for the series in like a decade. How exactly are kids supposed to care who Bugs Bunny is?




Apparently in the U.S., broadcasters are reluctant to show many of the Looney Tunes cartoons on basic cable and TV now, out of fear of the potentially offensive references they carry...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2009)

zuul said:


> Why girls and not bishies ? I say sexism.
> 
> It's always men who get the eye candies in movie and on TV. The new trend in Hollywood is now to have John Shmo to get a hot girl at the end.
> 
> Why us girl never get any kind of service. Fucking sexism is disgusting. If you want it, you have to buy gay mags. It's really really sad...



Just watch your fuckin "Sex in the city" and leave us alone.

...women...


----------



## TSC (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think this new Epic Mickey will be a good game.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 10, 2009)

This news isn't all that new. Anyway, here are some pics of Epic Mickey:


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Time to boycott Disney.



it's only now you want to boycot Disney not after the sweet life zach and Cody or Hanna Montana


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Why are they messing with Mickey? There was nothing wrong with him. Minnie didn't seem to have a problem with the way Mickey looked


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIWGxB7jlyA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


That's what first came to mind when they said him now more as a corporate symbol rofl

But I think KH mickey is the best


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This news isn't all that new. Anyway, here are some pics of Epic Mickey:


If they weren't disney characters I'd say epic.

This is almost creepy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2009)

more pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 10, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny



I  miss bugs bunny.


----------



## Xyfar (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's another pic:


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 10, 2009)

Epic Mikey...nightmare fuel?


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually the game has a karma meter that affects Mickey's appearance. If you choose to be a goody-two shoes he'll stay as the Mickey we know today. Be a little-bit anti heroic and he reverts to his older design.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 10, 2009)

Mickey used to be a troublemaker long time ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd assumed KH and Epic mickey were the answers to making him more edgy  But in Epic mickey's case i was severely disappointed, the first official build looks nothing like the conceptual artwork


----------



## Camille (Nov 10, 2009)

aquis45 said:


> Epic Mikey...nightmare fuel?



No. Epic Mickey: Darker And Edgier High Octane Nighmare Fuel




Oh yeah, old news is old.


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKm41_LMPRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 10, 2009)

I find it odd how people don't see the potential of a dark, nightmare fuel laden Disney Game.

At any rate, the "changes" won't be that big, certainly not as catastrophic as other franchise mascots have been put through (poor Sonic...)

I do think, however, getting rid of Mickey and replacing him altogether with a different mascot, such as a hot woman like the OP suggested, is utter bullshit. That would make me rage harder than I have ever raged before.

Attempting to go back to their roots with stuff like this and the upcoming movie, "The Princess and the Frog" are good moves by Disney. Better that then trying to be hip an modernizing everything. When they try to do that, we wind up with garbage like the current Disney Channel.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Nov 10, 2009)

eh... i dont think its really a bad move at all, but like everything recent with Disney, i dont see anything that great about it, either. im gonna expect mediocrity from this, i guess.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's join the "OMG THEY CHANGED IT NOW IT SUCKS SO LETS WHINE ABOUT IT" club!  

Yunno, believe it or not, Mickey originally wasn't the everyman whom eventually became the mascot of a company known for it's family-friendly morals. The guy was originally a lovable rogue... I know, I watched the damn series as a child. I agree with W. Specter, Disney has made Mickey irrelevant to anyone over the age of 8.

And this is a game that will do exactly just that, the only way this game will fail is if the whiny moral guardians and you whiny nostalgia freaks (Who really don't anything about Mickey beyond his current image and the Kingdom Hearts series) complain about Mickey going back to the bare basics that he used to be before Disney changed him into a morally uptight everyman mascot. (and possibly if the controls suck... Let's face it, licensed Wii games suck when it comes to controls...)


And frankly, this game is SUPPOSED TO SCARE KIDS. That's what W. Specter and team hope to achieve, and I back him up all the way... (After all, I want to scare people as well... I could easily do that by acting crazy but that's not very satisfying on my part...)


The only complaint I have is the fact that Disney wants it darker and edgier as a marketing tool as well as trying to change the way Mickey is seen.



Megaharrison said:


> The reason Micky doesn't sell anymore is kids these days don't fucking know who he is. That is in turn because Disney doesn't fucking show Disney Cartoons on the fucking Disney channel anymore because they're too fucking busy showing fucking Hannah Montana.  The problem here is obvious.
> 
> The same thing with looney toons. A major network hasn't had a steady bloc of reruns for the series in like a decade. How exactly are kids supposed to care who Bugs Bunny is?



Kids know who Mickey is, I know that because I fucking did a gig for a kid's birthday party a while back for my mom's friend, playing Mickey Mouse.

Though I agree with you, Disney is more famous now for two things: Pop Idols before they get into drugs, and PIXAR.

They do not make animated movies anymore, least movies that are not CGI. (Except to expand the fucking princess lines...)


Mickey has it better than Bugs though. Disney has Playhouse Disney on the Disney Channel for preschoolers, and one of the shows for that section is Mickey's Playhouse. (That gig I mentioned? The birthday kid watched it, hence why I was Mickey for a bunch of kids.)



Seto Kaiba said:


> Apparently in the U.S., broadcasters are reluctant to show many of the Looney Tunes cartoons on basic cable and TV now, out of fear of the potentially offensive references they carry...



Homosexuality, Blackface, Guns, The word "Ass" (on a Donkey for a "Jackass" pun no less), Gremlins, Death (Daffy and Sylvester), Slapstick violence. That's all off the top of my head too...

Stuff that in today's media is frowned upon and outright censored (Well, out of those, I say Blackface is the only thing that NEEDS to be censored) by any station. So yeah, Looney Tunes and Merry Melodies isn't going to be shown on television as long as the moral guardians are going to be uptight about it, and the networks don't want to get sued.

It all comes down to parents blaming cartoons for changing their kids when they have no time (Working to pay off those increasing taxes) and being to lazy to actually be parents.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 10, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> The reason Micky doesn't sell anymore is kids these days don't fucking know who he is. That is in turn because Disney doesn't fucking show Disney Cartoons on the fucking Disney channel anymore because they're too fucking busy showing fucking *Hannah Montana*.  The problem here is obvious.
> 
> The same thing with looney toons. A major network hasn't had a steady bloc of reruns for the series in like a decade. How exactly are kids supposed to care who Bugs Bunny is?



Basically this. I have no idea why the fuck they drop cartoon mascots like Mickey for faggotry like Hannah Montana. I remember when they used to have real Disney cartoons - Ducktales, Chip and Dales Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, Aladdin etc - plus they had movies where Mickey Mouse actually starred in them. Like the old Jack in the Beanstalk movies with Mickey Mouse and whatnot. When Disney was in the golden age of animation and not into marketing preteen shit.

Hell, they don't need to do anything special to bring kids back to Mickey Mouse. Just animate Kingdom Hearts and throw in some prequel Mickey Mouse missions. Instant fandom right there. And doesn't Europe have Disney comics that star the main characters like Donald Duck and whatnot? Why not animate those?

Looking at the pictures, I'm not sure if this is a step in the right direction. The WB "Loonatics" concept was pretty shitty from the start and I'm afraid of a repeat.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

Mickey doesn't need to be edgier they just need to show more CARTOONS GODDAMIT! 

They're taking on this epic more edgier version or Mickey since they think that's the sort of image in characters that appeal to children.  It does but if you think that's all it takes to make people more interested in Disney you fail harder than a hill billy who tries to make his truck fly. Shit more than that. Going for quality over quantity in the entertainment industry with mascots is just fucking terrible  

Yes, Bad-ass characters are good anti-heroes like Batman are good but it  is but it isn't when they FUCKING milk the shit out of it. That's the thing with the entertainment today they don't know how to make up their minds.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 10, 2009)

wasn't Mickey Mouse made "edgier" with kingdom hearts? I mean this seems like overkill kind of. I mean the designs of epic Mickey just look freaky and I don't think that's a good thing.


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 10, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Apparently in the U.S., broadcasters are reluctant to show many of the Looney Tunes cartoons on basic cable and TV now, out of fear of the potentially offensive references they carry...



Wait, what?  It's just bizarre imagining entire generations not knowing who Bugs Bunny or Wiley E. Coyote is;  "potentially offensive references" seems like a shitty way of saying certain parents are being overprotective dumbasses.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

Never in my entire life have I ever found one Looney Tunes cartoon offensive to me. It's fucking retarded that people even take cartoons seriously and CENSOR them unless it's showing any nudity. You have parents that curse around their children 24/7 you have kids that know how idiotic the government system is. Watch emo n gay-ass Reality tv shows on Disney and NOW Cartoon Network who the hell cares if there is anything offensive. Just stick to your label and stay with it.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadly, I think it's died a LONG time ago.. 
[/too lazy to rant]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Mickey's been kinda lame since he was made.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

What saddens me is that the next generation is the one that grew up on utter shite.

This simply cannot translate into anything good for us as adults can it?


----------



## Isoya Emi (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I'll admit that I'm scared of the new mickey mouse.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

> Disney cartoons - Ducktales, Chip and Dales Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, Aladdin etc - plus they had movies where Mickey Mouse actually starred in them. Like the old Jack in the Beanstalk movies with Mickey Mouse and whatnot. When Disney was in the golden age of animation and not into marketing preteen shit.


[daydream] child hood [/daydream]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 10, 2009)

Epic Mickey looks alright.......I found more screens....and are you serious that kids today don't even know Bugs bunny is? Hell, even I know who Bugs bunny is! Man, I am so pissed at CN for getting rid of Looney Toons.

Anyways here's some screenies. Along with a video. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Epic Mickey looks alright.......I found more screens....and are you serious that kids today don't even know Bugs bunny is? Hell, even I know who Bugs bunny is! Man, I am so pissed at CN for getting rid of Looney Toons.
> 
> Anyways here's some screenies. Along with a video.
> 
> ...



I think this looks pretty bitchin. Not gonna lie. This doesn't seem like the loony tunes mess made before. There was some genuine thought put into this guys. 

I say give it a chance. All i ever hear is complaints about how disney is becoming trash but come on, theres that new animated princess movie coming out and then theres this and I seriously think this game should be given a chance.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

It's as Family Guy said

Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus is an android created by the Disney Corporation


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Those pics look kinda awesome..

*sigh* I miss all of the old Looney Toons and such.
I remember all of those marathons and such.
Why did they have to get rid of it?
*daydreams.. headdesking ensues*
Along with all of those classic Disney movies.
Nostalgia.. P:
Now people pretty much see Disney just for Hannah Montana & co. (crap, I should say) and PIXAR.

I feel sorry for the kids these days that don't even know about all-- _any_-- of these great cartoons that aren't shown anymore.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny



Buggs bunny is not dead 

BuT slrsly epic mickey is looking really badass, I am really eager to see how it turns out and I would like to play it.
They gotta reinvent mickey into a badass selfish mofo char.

I just hope they aimed it to the 360 and ps3 aswell.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought the Kingdom Hearts featured and edgier Mickey Moose.

This is no big deal. Mickey has actually had various appearances over the years. Attempts to modernize  him may be risky, but hey, that's business. 




» Shαinα « said:


> ^ Those pics look kinda awesome..
> 
> *sigh* I miss all of the old Looney Toons and such.
> I remember all of those marathons and such.
> ...



CN is actually bringing them back. The Hen dude and all.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

Mickey was actually a nice guy in Kingdom Hearts

He just get's really pissed off when you fuck around with his friends


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yea. Disney's always pumped out terrible pop stars abd music.


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to admit that I have never played Kingdom Hearts before.  FF7 bored me; Disney was going downhill by that point.  Such a merger didn't spell fun.


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, yeah. I mean, Mickey Mouse was always such a pansy ass, I was wondering when they were going to do this... maybe a couple automatic submachines or something?


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

I still say this thing had better be in there.  What IS it anyway?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> I find it odd how people don't see the potential of a dark, nightmare fuel laden Disney Game.



I do. I'm actually quite interested in this. Kinda has me excited to see a childgood figure used this way.



Tokoyami said:


> I still say this thing had better be in there.  What IS it anyway?



Some warped chimera version of Mickey.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> I still say this thing had better be in there.  What IS it anyway?



There's a vid somewhere, where the head developer I think explains it. It's an robot made of parts from defunct and rejected Disney animatronic robots.


----------



## Mio (Nov 11, 2009)

Well this doesn't really effect me, I had grown up with Bugs Bunnny, Willy the Coyote, that black duck which i forgot the name even though he's my fav one >_>, tweety and stuff like that. 

I only know Mickey Mouse by media and stuff, have seen some cartoons of him while changing channels and i must say they where crap.


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mio said:


> Well this doesn't really effect me, I had grown up with Bugs Bunnny, Willy the Coyote, that black duck which i forgot the name even though he's my fav one >_>, tweety and stuff like that.
> 
> I only know Mickey Mouse by media and stuff, have seen some cartoons of him while changing channels and i must say they where crap.



Daffy Duck. Some Disney cartoons were mediocre, others were great. The same could be said of Looney Tunes.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Spiderman High School Musical...


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 11, 2009)

Overwatch said:


> I'm still waiting for the Spiderman High School Musical...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlDpfIu79qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

Please don't Japanese it. Just make it King Mickey from Kingdom Hearts. That guy was Yoda badass. Please don't wappanese it, please don't wapanese it please wappaneese it.


Also, please don't go hip hop on us. Please don't go hip hp on us. That is so dated hat it's allready almost all gone,


Justuse king fucking mickey. He has a cool yet kid friendly sword. And a space ship. And he's a king.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 14, 2009)

Well at least Tom and Jerry isnt completely gone. That show cracks me up. I didn't get it as a kid, but now that i am an adult ive realized how ridicules that show is.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 14, 2009)

Red said:


> Why not just make a new mascot? IMO the whole anthropomorphic talking animal thing wore off several decades ago. I say disney takes a gander at how the Japanese do it that is to make a hypersexualized anime girl examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahah i would be happy to 
i think the whole idea is stupid but doesnt really affect me. stopped worrying about mickey for awhile now


----------



## Adonis (Nov 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Mickey's been kinda lame since he was made.



This.

The old Mickey was only a "rascal" by '30s standards. New Mickey plays straight man to two single dads.


----------



## Trism (Nov 17, 2009)

Sometimes I think it's good to see something iconic be warped just a little. It beaks away from the norm and shakes things up.

I actually think that if done correctly, this idea coud ork really well.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Nov 25, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> Mickey mouse died a long time ago with bugs bunny


not in my heart they didn't...not in my heart.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 28, 2009)

For me, this



was the most interesting part of the article I read about in the most recent Nintendo Power.

Apparently, before Mickey, there was Oswald the Lucky Rabbit. Unfortunately, this was also before Disney Studios, so Universal took control of the contract and the character. I can't help but thinking that perhaps having creative control yanked away from him so early in his career served as a motivator and inspiration for what would become even present-day Disney's anal-retentive, reactionary response to anyone doing anything with one of their characters, even for fun.

As for how it's relevant to the Epic Mickey game, well, they've apparently regained control of Oswald (either that, or they're "renting" him from Universal or whoever, I'm not sure of the fine-print details), and the game apparently has something to do with Mickey trying to reconcile Oswald with the rest of the Disney cast.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2009)

They should just use a mouse but rename it Muckers.


----------



## Avix (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL, Show the Character's Darker side !

"Huh huh huh Hi Kids, You want some Parmasan Cheese? 
TOUGH LUCK, THERE'S ONLY BREA, BITCHES!!"


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

The game looks like it will be badass, I am really looking forward for this game.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 28, 2009)

mickey is gonna tap shots of whisky, inject heroin into his eyes, ride a harley davidson motorcycle and fuck minnie in sleazy motel rooms


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2009)

Im all for this. Im seriously anti-disney (with a couple of minor exceptions) but mickey does need to be brought up on terms with the 21st century.


----------



## E (Nov 29, 2009)

make him talk all gangsta and ghetto


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2009)

those pre production sketches just so ya know folks, look nothing like the finished product  Which are very dissapointing


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2009)

This looks like a good game though


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 29, 2009)

Mio said:


> Well this doesn't really effect me, I had grown up with Bugs Bunnny, Willy the Coyote, that black duck which i forgot the name even though he's my fav one >_>, tweety and stuff like that.
> 
> I only know Mickey Mouse by media and stuff, have seen some cartoons of him while changing channels and i must say they where crap.


Ah the great trickster duck of legend, daffy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2009)

im curious , but they shouldnt change it, its like what happened to sonic D:


----------



## Starbender (Nov 29, 2009)

Randomly came across this thread and had to drop in.  I'm not particularly thrilled, but I'm not freaking out right now either. I think I'll just wait and see, since it could be interesting if they do this right. But honestly, I think they way they portrayed Mickey in the Kingdom Hearts series made him kind of badass anyway. He was a little darker and serious, but still acted like the Mickey people remember. So while I'll reserve judgement about Epic Mickey, since it could turn out to be cool, I think I'm more interested in his backstory, and further handling of his character in Birth By Sleep.  We'll just have to see, I guess!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2009)

The perfect mickey design has allready been made


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*They're updating the American animal Hitler.

Stop them... 
*


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Nov 30, 2009)

If anyone has seen screens from the game, or read the article in Nintendo Power about it, it's pretty evident that the term "update" is far from correct. Micky is actually being portrayed visually and character-wise more like his early appearances (such as in Steam Boat Willy). Early on, Micky was fairly mischievous, as opposed to the squeaky-clean modern version. 

I, for one, am quite intrigued by this game.


----------



## Bender (Nov 30, 2009)

Man, they are going to rape Mickey hard


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

This game has me interested now.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 30, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
He was amazing enough in KH2, thanks.


----------

